# Chaos Primarchs Dead or alive?



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

All the timelines say these guys are alive but from some in depth reading the books say they are dead or assassinated or missing whats the case does anyone know.
Angron
Mortarion
Fulgrim
Magnus The Red
Perturabo
Lorgar


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3986


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thier all alive and have ascended to Daemonhood. 

After Istvaan III but prior to the Siege of Terra, Angron was elevated to daemonhood, becoming Khorne's greatest daemonic servant: the Prince of Blood. Angron led a horde of fifty thousand Berzerkers of Khorne from the Eye of Terror in the mid-Thirty-Eighth Millennium in a two hundred year rampage known as the Dominion of Fire. In the wake of their atrocities other warbands and rebels followed, and dozens of sectors were engulfed in war and civil strife and a Crusade of Imperial forces was required to restore order. In 499.M41, Angron led the attack that would become the First War of Armageddon (the more well known invasions by the Ork warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka being the second and third), but was ultimately defeated by three Great Companies of Space Wolves commanded by Logan Grimnar and banished to the Warp for a century and a day after a battle with one hundred Grey Knight Terminators led by Brother Captain Aurellian. Only three Terminators survived the battle with Angron and his bodyguard of Greater Daemons.

Fulgrim was possed by a daemon during the Horus Heresy. After Horus's defeat by the Emperor, the Emperor's Children left a trail of depopulated worlds as they fled to the Eye of Terror with the rest of the Traitor Legions. They were the first to raid Imperial worlds for captives and plunder. Because simple raiding could not supply enough raw human material for their orgies of worship, the Emperor's Children turned on the slaves of the other Traitor Legions, beginning a series of wars within the Eye of Terror. Eventually, the Emperor's Children were crushed and shattered into separate warbands of hedonistic fanatics. The Daemon-Fulgrim himself, he was elevated by Slaanesh to the rank of Daemon Prince, and rules over a planet of unending, unlimited pleasure. Fulgrim's soul has never been fully destroyed, and still dwells within his warped body, tortured by the visions of ten millennia of service to Chaos. To this day, Emperor's Children warbands and expeditions from the Inquisition seek out Fulgrim, but none have returned. It is a sign of how seriously the Imperium takes the threat posed by Fulgrim that the Inquisition still maintains a dedicated strike-force committed to following up any rumor of the Primarch's existence, no matter how vague. Fulgrim's one reported appearance following the Heresy occurred one hundred years after the Second Founding, on the world of Thessala, where an Emperor's Children warband battled the Ultramarines. Each Primarch led their forces in person. Billowing clouds of heady musk enveloped the battlefield as Roboute Guilliman and Fulgrim met in single combat. None who were present on that day can say for sure what happened, yet, when the cloying musks cleared, the Emperor's Children were gone and Roboute Guilliman lay still, a single bright slash of blood across his throat. Guilliman was hastily placed in a stasis field by the Ultramarines apothecarions to halt the onset of death.


Perturabo has his own little daemonworld Medrengard (read Dead Sky Black Sun for more on this). 

As for Lorgar, eventually, the atrocities committed by the Word Bearers have allowed for Lorgar's ascension to become a powerful Daemon Prince of Chaos, and it is said his birth scream echoed through the Warp with triumphant vindication. He now watches over the Legion from the daemonworld of Sicarus, directing their efforts to raid, pillage and destroy the Imperium.

Mortarian took a daemonworld and reshaped it into the image of his now destroyed homeworld Barbarus. He was eventually raised to daemonhood though not much has been heard from him... he was not very open to the whole corruption of Nurgle which was actually Typhus (formerly Typhon) fault.

When Magnus pledged himself to Tzeentch during the burning of Prospero by the Space Wolves his new patron's response was immediate. The City of Light was transported into the Eye of Terror. This is how the Thousand Sons lived even while Prospero the planet died. After the Emperor defeated Horus, the Thousand Sons claimed a planet for themselves within the Eye of Terror. Now, Magnus's ever-changing form resides on the Planet of Sorcerers. Here, Magnus stands atop his tallest of towers, The Tower Of The Cyclops, and his vast sorcerous eye surveys the entire planet. The world and its buildings are places where dimensions exist beyond the norm.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Bishop.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Anytime. Yeah the traitor Primarchs are still around.. they just dont seem to interested in actively persuing their fight against the Imperium anymore. Fluff wise its been said this is because their to busy/happy just taking care of their own worlds. Game wise its unfair to have Primarchs on Chaos side and not on Imperial side.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

As for the rest:

Conrad Curze (Night Lords):

After the invasion of Terra, the Night Lords did not splinter and flee like the rest of the Traitor Legions. Instead, they continued to attack the Imperium, however, their tactics seemed to change, betraying a self-destructive desperation. The Emperor himself, wishing to disband the Night Lords forever, dispatched half the Callidus Temple of assassins to terminate the renegade Primarch.

Night Haunter was eventually killed, assassinated by the Callidus M'Shen. It is believed she was allowed to infiltrate his palace on Tsagualsa, as she encountered no guards between herself and his throne room. Confronted with her, he simply said:

"Your presence does not surprise me, Assassin. I have known of you ever since your craft entered the Eastern Fringes. Why did I not have you killed? Because your mission and the act you are about to commit proves the truth of all I have ever said or done. I merely punished those who had wronged, just as your false Emperor now seeks to punish me. Death is nothing compared to vindication."

The vid-log then shows M'Shen leaping forward, although the kill was never confirmed, as the video feed cuts out right before they fight. It is believed that Night Haunter allowed himself to be killed: he saw himself as a murderous and corrupt villain, the very thing he sought to destroy. Regardless, his final words are considered one of the great enigmas to the Imperium's history.

It is implied in the novel Lord of the Night that Curze had a dual personality. "He knew that he was two men. One was... just and righteous-" the daemon spat the words, disgusted "- whilst the other... mm... the other had felt the kiss of Chaos all its life. One thrived on focus. The other ate fear." 

Alpharus (Alpha Legion) - Believing that Guilliman would adopt his standard Codex deployment procedures, Alpharius was surprised by the Ultramarines, as a splinter force including their Primarch made a quick strike at the Alpha Legion's headquarters. Both Primarchs met in combat and Alpharius was killed. Believing the combat over, for who could ever survive the loss of their Primarch in battle, the Ultramarines were taken by surprise by the remaining elements of the Alpha Legion, when they struck back a day later. After a week of constant fighting and heavy losses, the Ultramarines strike force managed to reunite with their main elements, and quickly evacuated the planet. Even though they had lost their Primarch, the Alpha Legion had soundly beaten the Ultramarines, who proceeded to bombard their foes' position from outer space. It should be noted, however, that Alpharius death is still considered suspect (especially since the report itself was made out of the writings of an Ultramarine; hardly an unbiased report), even by the Ultramarines, and he may still be at large.

Horus - Aparently he died.....who knew right


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhh there in is the new dilema, a clone of Horus was made but then stolen and is currently somewhere lost in the eye, so in all likelihood Horus could resurface. Although Abadon (rumoured to be a clone son of Horus) rejects Horus and his accomplishments, quote 'Horus was a fool, he had it all in his hands and let it slip away', even not being a full primarch is still the most active and feared of the traitors.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry.. the clone army that was being made was destroyed by Abaddon and the "Sons of Horus" after which Abaddon renamed them to the "Black Legion" to seperate them from the shame that Horus brought them.


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

Dang Bishop120 you stole my thunder. You should give up your allegence to the False Emperor and join Chaos.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

What give up one false emporer for four false gods??


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Too long, can't read any of it now. but I'll probably do later - looking forward to enjoying it, allways wondered about this myself.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

If the Chaos Gods are false then where do their gifts come from?


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

i belive they are alive but some might be in the same state the emperors in


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Their not gods.. just very powerfull daemons. And if the emporer is a false emporer how was he able to defeat Horus who had recieved gifts/favor/powers of all 4 chaos "gods"?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The only three deaths so far have been the Nighthaunter (suspected, fluff is not entirely definitive about it), Alpharius is also believed dead, while Horus was killed by the Emperor. The others have all ascended to daemonhood, becoming more or less immortal. As was demonstrated when Angron of the World Eaters launched the first war on Armageddon. He was eventually cut down by an army of grey knights (only 3 of the hundred grey knights survived the charge) and was banished for a hundred years.
And finally Perturabo now rules over the daemonic forges and foundries of his own world in the Eye of Terror; Medrengard. I think everybody has now been covered in the various posts :wink:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

So where's Angron now?

and I Heard that Gods are made from pure energy


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

Angron back in the eye until he decides to venture out (if he ever does again).

Thanks for the info on the clone army, still thought a copy of Horus survived and always the possiblity of more as Horus body was stolen from the Black Legion. I know it says Abaddon destroyed them but there is always a chance it was a clone body or the template of his DNA survives. I say this as it would make a good bit of fluff for the future and lead to some more interesting debates.


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

Going back to the primachs isn't dorn on terra or someththing:victory:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

If you guys could tell me about the Imperial Primarchs aswell that would be ace.


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can only do a few but will research for more info. Saying that I'm sure somebody on here will know.

Roboute Guillman is in stasis on Ultramar

Russ is still missing after his little walk (went for more Tea bags or something)

Lion may still be on the Rock

The Khan is I believe still alive 

Sanguinius dead on board Horus Barge by Horus' hand/Talon

Will find out some more thats all I can remember for now


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

These special characters can be used in a Daemon World or Chaos Space Marine army.

Although few beings could be more different in personality, the Daemon Primarchs have several traits in common:

• Aspect: All Daemon Primarchs have iron-hard skin (counts as Daemonic Armour) and have a Greater Daemonic Essence (4+ Invulnerable Save). The weapons carried by the Primarchs are never considered Daemon Weapons, without regard to their individual rules.

• Independent Character: A Daemon Primarch follows all of the rules concerning Independent Characters in the 40k rulebook except for being shot at. Unless accompanied by a daemon retinue of Monstrous Creatures, it is always possible to target him even if he has joined a unit or is within 6” of another viable target. Line of sight and other targeting restrictions still apply.

• Monstrous: Daemon Primarchs are Monstrous Creatures. They ignore armour saves in close combat and roll 2D6 + their strength versus vehicle armour values for any close combat attacks they make. They have the Feel No Pain special rule (all restrictions apply).

• Fearsome: Daemon Primarchs have Daemonic Visage, instilling on their opponents a -2 modifier to Leadership as if they were Greater Daemons. Fighting a Daemon Primarch in close combat is so intimidating that cover doesn’t help as much as it should. All Daemon Primarchs count as if they have Frag Grenades.

• Fearless: The ultimate gift of a chaos god is to make a champion into an immortal daemon. Death holds no meaning to him, as at is only temporary. Daemon Primarchs are considered Fearless, they will never fall back, cannot be pinned, and are assumed to pass any leadership-based test that they is forced to make.

• Primarch Wings: The wings gifted by their patrons allow the Primarchs to move with Daemonic Flight. Due to their bulk, they never have to make a test when landing in difficult terrain. They may enter the board using the Deep Strike special rule if it is in effect and, if unattended by a retinue, may make Hit and Run attacks, as a Primarch may pick-and-choose his opponents in close combat. Note that Magnus, Lorgar, and Angron still may Deep Strike if accompanied by their retinue, although Fulgrim may not (even if all models are in Terminator Armour or have Daemonic Flight). Mortarion’s Nurglings do not count as a retinue for these purposes. Perturabo does not have Primarch Wings, and uses his teleporter instead.

• Daemonic Mastery: A Daemon Primarch with the Daemonic Mastery gift rules over the world on which the battle is taking place, and is able to re-make it on a whim. If on a foreign planet outside of the Eye of Terror, the master has obviously managed to achieve some sort of intimate connection with the landscape, perhaps through the erection of a towering icon praising the daemon god he worships or through the ritual sacrifice of innocent souls. At the start of the Chaos player’s turn, before movement or Reserve rolls, the Daemonic Master may move one terrain feature completely within 48” of himself D6” in any direction. The feature retains its orientation and will not damage or move any models, friendly or otherwise, due to its movement; although, they may be forced to take a Difficult and/or Dangerous Terrain test in their next turn. The terrain feature is moved out from under the models, even if it is a building or would otherwise seem impossible! If this movement causes a change in elevation, simply place the models directly below (or above, owning player’s choice) their original position. On a distance roll of 6”, the terrain feature may be removed from the table completely. This is not a psychic power, but more of an innate connection to the landscape, and may not be nullified in any way. Daemonic Mastery grants the army a Strategy Rating of 3.


Angron

Angron was one of the super-human Space Marine Primarchs created by the Emperor of mankind in an effort to battle against the tide of Chaos. From Angron’s genetic material the Emperor created the World Eaters Space Marines. Angron fought innumerable campaigns alongside Horus and deeply respected his ability as a great military tactician and his sense of honor and pride as a warrior.

Angron was the first Primarch to join Horus in revolt against the Emperor, for Angron knew Horus as a brother and supported the Warmaster in demanding a new order of discipline and martial virtue as the only way to save mankind from destruction. Once the rebellion turned into full-scale civil war Angron and the World Eaters were drawn into bloodier and bloodier conflicts. He realized too late that instead of saving the Imperium they were destroying it, but his pride prevented him withdrawing from the war and his good intentions became his downfall as he was drawn into the embrace of Chaos.

The World Eaters has always been the most savage and warlike Space Marines and Angron led them in the worship of Khorne, god of war and bloodshed. Though Angron’s loyalty to the Imperium was once exemplary, Khorne appealed to his honor and martial pride more than the Emperor ever could. As a Champion of Khorne Angron led the World Eaters through some of the greatest and bloodiest battles of the Horus Heresy, including the assault on the Imperial palace. When the heresy failed and Horus was slain, Angron and his World Eaters battled halfway across the galaxy to reach the Eye of Terror and the Daemon World Khorne had prepared for them.

Khorne has wrought many changes in Angron during the Primarch’s service. Angron is now a hulking, muscular giant with skin the color of spilt blood. His face is a bestial and fang filled, his eyes milky white without iris or pupil. Angron fights with a mighty Chaos blade of black glowing iron etched with runes of doom and destruction. His voice is a mighty storm and mortals quail at his approach.

ANGRON, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE WORLD EATERS

Points 750
WS 9
BS 0
S 10
T 8
W 7 
I 6
A 6
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Angron is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the World Eaters. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Angron is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

Wargear: 

Angron has been highly rewarded by his patron, Khorne. He comes to the battle wearing a Collar of Khorne, and wielding Angron’s Sword. He has a Barbed Tail. He has the gifts of Feel No Pain and Rage of Khorne. 

In a Daemon World army Angron has Daemonic Mastery

Daemon Primarch: Angron counts as a Daemon Prince and as having the Mark of Khorne, although he does not suffer from Blood Frenzy. As Primarch of the World Eaters, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine vehicles do not apply to any army led by Angron, although normal army composition rules apply. All models must have the Mark of Khorne or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Khorne, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Angron is considered to be a World Eaters army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Khorne. Angron and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Greater Daemons may be taken in Angron’s army although Daemon Prince choice is restored (Angron and his retinue effectively take the place of the 0+ Greater Daemon entry).

SPECIAL RULES

Angron’s Chosen: As a Daemon Primarch, Angron is entitled to a retinue of Khorne’s finest warriors. He may be accompanied into combat by a unit of Bloodthirsters. One Bloodthirster may be taken for every full 1500 points in the Daemon World army. One Bloodthirster in the retinue may be upgraded to be a Daemonic Commander. The entire retinue may be kept in Reserve per the Realm of Chaos special rule. The retinue forms a single unit, and therefore none of the models may be singled out by enemy shooting. 2
Angron’s Sword: Khorne has gifted his champion with a massive black runesword, with a blade nearly 8 meters long! It functions like an Axe of Khorne, so all attacks that roll a 6 to hit generate another attack. Such is the intensity of his blows that any hits that penetrate vehicle armor use the Ordinance table to resolve damage, unless specified otherwise (always glancing, etc.).

Barbed Tail: Angron has a large, broad, spiny tail. It functions as an additional close combat weapon. Alternately, he can use it to clear the area around him when things are getting too tight. Instead of attacking with his sword he swings his tail around and every model in his Danger Zone that is an eligible close combat opponent takes a single S6 hit on a D6 roll of 3+. Wounds are resolved as normal.

Angron’s Roar: During the shooting phase instead of shooting a weapon, the Daemon Primarch may single-out a single enemy unit, model, or even Independent Character any where on the board. Angron then bellows, a deafening roar filling the ears and minds of the target with the terror of Khorne’s wrath. The target must immediately test to avoid being Pinned. If failed, the target may choose to Fall Back instead. If passed, Angron’s intimidation still throws his foe off balance, allowing him to hit the opponent on a 3+ in close combat.

Primarch: The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Khorne’s warriors. Angron counts as if he has The Banner of Rage. He is also a Living Icon for the chaos god Khorne.

Mortarion

During the Horus Heresy the Death Guard Space Marines joined the rebel Warmaster Horus and took part in many battles against forces loyal to the Emperor. Mortarion, Primarch of the Death Guard, turned to the worship of Nurgle, Lord of Decay, after the entire Legion became trapped in the warp and was ravaged by plague. Mortarion’s fevered ravings were answered by Nurgle who saved the Death Guard and made Mortarion his Champion. Subsequently Mortarion led his Space Marines on a merry dance of destruction over a score of planets. Following the death of Horus and the effective end of the Heresy, Mortarion fled with the rotting remnants of his Space Marines into the Eye of Terror. There he received Nurgle’s ultimate reward and ruled the Plague Planet as the Daemon Prince Mortarion.
Mortarion is a cowled, skeletal figure wrapped in tattered robes which flap in an ethereal, pestilent breeze. He bears a daemon-etched scythe to reap the souls of the living.

MORTARION, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE DEATH GUARD

Points 650
WS 6
BS 6
S 7
T 9
W 6
I 5 
A 5 
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Mortarion is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Death Guard. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Mortarion is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

Wargear: Nurgle favors Mortarion as his champion. He wields the Death Scythe and is infested with a Nurgling Swarm and the Plague Rot. He has a gigantic Skeletal Frame. 

In a Daemon World army Mortarion has Daemonic Mastery.


Sorcerer: Mortarion is an expert of the application of death and decay, and uses sorcery to further that end. He has the psychic powers Plague Wind and The Touch of Death (see below) and all five Nurglish Minor Psychic Powers. He automatically passes all psychic tests.

Daemon Primarch: Mortarion counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Nurgle. As Primarch of the Death Guard, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Mortarion, although normal army composition rules apply. All models must have the Mark of Nurgle or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Nurgle, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Mortarion is considered to be a Death Guard army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Nurgle. Up to two additional HQ choices in an army led by Mortarion may be either Greater Daemons or Daemon Princes (the 0-1 limit on Daemon Princes is removed, and Mortarion himself does not take up a choice on the Force Organization chart). Up to one Great Unclean One in Mortarion’s army may be upgraded to a Daemonic Commander.

SPECIAL RULES

Death Scythe: The gigantic rusted and decaying scythe carried by Mortarion functions as both a Manreaper and a Plague Sword (see Codex: Chaos Space Marines).

Nurgling Swarm: Mortarion is infested with a veritable horde of Nurglings, with 3 to 10 swarm bases forming a unit with him (at the normal cost). They crawl all over his skeletal body and underneath his cloak. The Nurglings follow along with their master, and may move as he does. Although the Nurglings may be targeted as normal, any shot directed at Mortarion is just as likely to hit a tiny daemon. Any successful hit targeted at the Primarch hits one of the Nurgling bases instead on a D6 roll of 4 or more. This rule only applies while there are any Nurgling bases alive and to shooting attacks, as the Nurglings will fight as normal in close combat. Mortarion’s army may take Nurglings as compulsory Troop choices.

Plague Rot: The Nurgle’s Rot exuded by Mortarion and the swarms of flies that he leaves in his wake has a range of 12”, and causes a wound on a 5+. Invulnerable saves may be taken, but not armour or cover saves.

Plague Wind: This psychic power is used in the shooting phase instead of shooting another weapon. Place one Flame Template so that any part of it is touching Mortarion’s base, and then place a second Flame Template such that any part of it is touching the first template. Any model touched by either template suffers a wound on a 4+ as if affected by Wind of Chaos.

The Touch of Death: Instead of making normal close combat attacks, Mortarion may apply The Touch of Death. He slowly reaches out and places his skeletal hand on his victim. Upon contact, the sum total of Papa Nurgle’s maladies flow into the victim’s body, turning it into a rotted carcass in a matter of seconds. Mortarion may use this psychic power in the assault phase as a single close combat attack at Initiative 1. If the hit is successful, the victim suffers a S10 hit with no saves allowed (including Invulnerable Saves). A to-wound roll of ‘6’ causes the victim to be killed outright. Any vehicle hit by The Touch of Death is penetrated automatically with damage results calculated using the Ordinance Penetrating Hits table as the diseases rot the structure, infect the fuel supply, and degrade the stored ammunition.

Skeletal Frame: Mortarion is a huge walking skeleton, any flesh long ago having rotted away, and he covers himself with a filthy and diseased hooded cloak. The bones of his skeleton have hardened to a supernatural firmness, however, and his sponsor Nurgle has gifted him with a large pair of enchanted, skinless wings. Mortarion and his Nurgling Swarm may enter the field using the Deep Strike rules if they are in effect. Both Mortarion and his Nurglings may make Hit and Run attacks, as a Primarch may pick-and-choose his opponents in close combat.

Primarch: The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Nurgle’s warriors. Mortarion counts as if he has The Plague Banner. He is also a Living Icon for the chaos god Nurgle

Fulgrim

The Emperor’s Children Space Marine Legion was dispatched to pacify the rebel Warmaster Horus at the start of the Heresy, before the Emperor knew the full scale of Horus’ abomination. At first Fulgrim, Primarch of the Emperor’s Children, tried to negotiate with the Warmaster and dissuade him from his rebellion. While they parleyed Fulgrim was corrupted by the Warmaster. A tendril of power from the Chaos God Slaanesh insinuated itself in to Fulgrim’s mind and began to slowly bend him to the will of the Lord of Pleasure. Fulgrim resisted staunchly at first but little by little his fortitude was eroded away as his enhanced senses were stimulated beyond endurance and whispered promises awoke unspoken desires. Eventually Fulgrim’s mighty will was broken and he joined Horus, surrendering to the hedonistic pleasures of Slaanesh. As Fulgrim delved deeper into depravity the Emperor’s Children followed him into heresy.

In the was against the Imperium Fulgrim led the Emperor’s Children in an orgy of destruction against the undefended civilian populations of a dozen systems, slaughtering and enslaving millions in pursuit of their pleasures. When the Warmaster was slain by the Emperor Fulgrim fled to the Eye of Terror with the remaining Emperor’s Children.

Centuries of worship have changed Fulgrim beyond all recognition. Serpent bodied and many armed, Fulgrim has been twisted into a monstrous daemonic creature. Despite his monstrous appearance, Fulgrim radiates a strange beauty and physical attraction, captivating and colored soporific musk billow around Fulgrim wherever he goes, weakening the will and awakening disturbing desires in those who breathe the heady musk.

FULGRIM, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE EMPEROR’S CHILDREN

Points 725
WS 10
BS 6
S 8
T 8
W 5
I 6
A 6+3
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Fulgrim is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Emperor’s Children. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Fulgrim is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

Wargear: His patron, Slaanesh, has deliciously rewarded Fulgrim. He brandishes a Lash of Agony and the Many Swords of Fulgrim, and injects himself with Combat Drugs. He exudes Soporific Musk and the Allure of Fulgrim. He has a Serpentine Body. 

In a Daemon World army Fulgrim has Daemonic Mastery.

Sorcerer: Fulgrim is a master sorcerer with a direct connection to the Warp. He has the psychic power Gift of Chaos and all five Slaaneshi Minor Psychic Powers. He automatically passes all psychic tests.
Daemon Primarch: Fulgrim counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Slaanesh. As Primarch of the Emperor’s Children, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Fulgrim, although normal army composition rules apply. He may also choose Chaos Space Marine Havocs as a Heavy Support Choice. All models must have the Mark of Slaanesh or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Slaanesh, although they do not have to be Demonically 

Possessed: Any army led by Fulgrim is considered to be an Emperor’s Children army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Slaanesh. Fulgrim and his retinue count as a single HQ choice. Up to one Keeper of Secrets in Fulgrim’s army may be upgraded to a Daemonic Commander.

Daemon Primarch: Fulgrim counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Slaanesh. As Primarch of the Emperors Children, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Fulgrim, although normal army composition rules apply. He may also choose Chaos Space Marines as Troop Choices, although they may not count as compulsory selections. All models must have the Mark of Slaanesh or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Slaanesh, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Fulgrim is considered to be a Emperors Children army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Slaanesh. Fulgrim and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Greater Daemons may be taken in Fulgrims’ army although the Daemon Prince choice is restored (Fulgrim and his retinue effectively take the place of the 0+ Greater Daemon entry).


SPECIAL RULES

Fulgrim’s Chosen: As a Daemon Primarch, Fulgrim is entitled to a retinue of Slaanesh’s finest warriors. He may be accompanied into combat by either a unit of Chosen Chaos Space Marines per the normal rules or a unit of any Slaaneshi lesser daemon. One model in Fulgrim’s retinue of Chosen Chaos Space Marines may be a Chaos Lord and one model per full 500 points may be upgraded to a Chaos Lieutenant (all at normal point costs with normal equipment limitations). One Slaaneshi lesser daemon in a daemonic retinue may be a Daemonic Champion for +25 points. See Serpentine Body for information on Infiltration with the retinue.

Lash of Agony: A long barbed lash seeped in the blood of six hundred and sixty six of Slaanesh’s faithful; Fulgrim’s whip enables him to fight with full attacks against any model within 5”, even if he is not in base contact with any models. Therefore Fulgrim may initiate an assault against an enemy unit even if there are no models in base contact with him, and if he is not within any other model’s Kill Zone. Fulgrim’s Kill Zone is essentially extended to 5” from his base. If he uses this ability (i.e. fight when he isn’t in base contact with any models), he may not use the bonus attacks or poison ability from the Many Swords.

Many Swords of Fulgrim: Slaanesh has gifted Fulgrim with several additional arms, each of which carries a beautiful and deadly sword. He attacks with all of these weapons in an intricate martial display, as dazzling as it is potent. The Many Swords are poisoned (never requiring worse than a 3+ to wound) and count as three additional close combat weapons (bonuses included in profile). Up to one to-wound roll of 6 per turn ignores Invulnerable Saves.

Soporific Musk: Colors, sounds, and scents dance about Fulgrim in a sensual calliope, overwhelming anyone or anything that catches his attention. Fulgrim counts as having an Aura of Acquiescence, which he may decide whether or not to use during any close combat phase. Also, at the beginning of his turn, Fulgrim may target any enemy unit or Independent Character within 12”. The enemy player rolls a D6 and adds his leadership to the score. Fulgrim does the same. If Fulgrim’s total exceeds the enemy’s total, that unit or Independent Character falls fully under the Daemon Primarch’s control for the remainder of that turn. They may be moved, they may shoot, and they may assault as normal, but they cannot be caused to damage themselves in impassable terrain or be made to move off of the board. Attacks may be directed against the victim by either side, and Fulgrim may decide whether to attack back or not. All targeting rules apply as normal, and all saves must be attempted. (He cannot choose to fail an Invulnerable save, for example.) Such is Fulgrim’s persuasiveness that models normally immune to Leadership tests are susceptible, including Tyranids and swarms. Any model with a Leadership characteristic is fair game, including other Primarchs. This ability may be used if the Primarch is in close combat, and only lasts for the Daemon World player’s turn.

Allure of Fulgrim: Fulgrim uses the Daemonic Gift Allure of Slaanesh with a range of 36” instead of 12”.

Serpentine Body: The lower portion of Fulgrim’s body has been transformed into that of a large serpent or Steed of Slaanesh, granting him Daemonic Speed. He has also been gifted with huge, silken wings counting as Primarch Wings as well. As such he may move as if he has a Jump Pack in the movement phase, and may assault 12” in the assault phase. If he chooses to move more than 6” in both the movement and assault phases, roll a D6. On a result of a 1, Fulgrim will take a wound as if passing through Dangerous Terrain. In any turn in which he moves more than 6” during the movement phase, he may not Fleet with his Daemonic Speed. Due to his duplicitous nature, Fulgrim may Infiltrate if that special rule is in use in the scenario. If a pure daemonic retinue accompanies him, or if every member of his retinue has the Infiltrate Veteran Ability (subject to the normal restrictions), then they may as well.

Primarch: The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Slannesh’s warriors. Fulgrim counts as if he has The Rapturous Standard. He is also a Living Icon for the chaos god Slaanesh


Magnus The Red

Even before the Horus Heresy the Thousand Sons became involved with the arcane lore and the practice of sorcery. Despite warnings from the Emperor their Primarch, known as Magnus the Red or Cyclopean Magnus for his flaming red hair and single eye, continued to delve deeper into the mysteries of the warp. Magnus remained loyal, however, even attempting to warn the Emperor about Horus through his arcane powers. But the Emperor, mistrustful of anything tinged by the warp and Chaos, sent Leman Russ and the Space Wolves to destroy the Thousand Sons’ homeworld. Once driven into war, Magnus had little choice but to ally himself with Tzeentch, the greatest magician of the Chaos Gods, to avoid total destruction. Magnus escaped the aftermath of the Horus Heresy by using his sorcerous powers to open a Warp interface through which the ships of the Thousand Sons could flee to the Eye of Terror. There, Tzeentch granted Magnus the Planet of Sorcerers to rule as his own.

Over the centuries Cyclopean Magnus has become a sorcerer of the most consummate power. His single eye blazes with mystic energy and his limbs constantly burn with blue-white witchfire.

MAGNUS THE RED, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE THOUSAND SONS

Points 720
WS 8
BS 6
S 9
T 8
W 6
I 6
A 5
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Magnus the Red is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Thousand Sons. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Magnus is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

Wargear: Magnus has been embraced by the master of magic, and rewarded to the level of one befitting his status as Daemon Primarch. He carries the Red Scepter. He sees with the All Seeing Eye and is a Warp Conduit. In a Daemon World army Magnus has Daemonic Mastery.

Sorcerer: Magnus is the ultimate sorcerer. Even before his godhood, the universe knew no parallel. He possesses the psychic powers Bolt of Change, Twisting Path, Doom Bolt, Mass Mutation (usable on any friendly models), Wind of Chaos, and Power Storm. In addition, Magnus has present knowledge of every Minor Psychic Power. Every Tzeentch, Nurgle, and Slaanesh Minor Psychic Power, as well as all of the Minor Psychic Power from the 2003 Warhammer 40,000 Chapter Approved book, pages 60-63. Magnus automatically passes all psychic tests that he is required to make. Minor Psychic Powers cast by Magnus the Red count as Major Psychic Powers when determining immunity or cancellation (Grey Knight Aegis, Adepta Sororitias Shield of Faith, etc.).

Daemon Primarch: Magnus counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Tzeentch. As Primarch of the Thousand Sons, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Magnus, although normal army composition rules apply. He may also choose Chaos Space Marines as Troop Choices, although they may not count as compulsory selections. All models must have the Mark of Tzeentch or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Tzeentch, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Magnus is considered to be a Thousand Sons army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Tzeentch. Magnus and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Greater Daemons may be taken in Magnus’ army although the Daemon Prince choice is restored (Magnus and his retinue effectively take the place of the 0+ Greater Daemon entry).

SPECIAL RULES

Chosen of the Red: Magnus felt betrayed by the cabal of Ahriman and the Rubic that cost him his mortal followers. He therefore isolates himself from the less faithful of his disciples. When in battle, Magnus brings a retinue of the most powerful sorcerers of Tzeentch: the Greater Daemons. He may be accompanied into combat by a unit of Lords of Change. One Lord of Change may be taken for every full 1500 points in the Daemon World army. One Lord of Change in the retinue may be upgraded to be a Daemonic Commander. The entire retinue may be kept in Reserve per the Realm of Chaos special rule. The retinue forms a single unit, and therefore none of the models may be singled out by enemy shooting.

The Red Scepter: The rod that Magnus carries is capped off with a brilliant red gem, the exact color as the hair on the Primarch’s head. The scepter functions as a Warp Blade and a Talisman of Tzeentch. It allows Magnus to use more than one psychic power per turn. He may use the first one as normal. On a 4+, he may use a second one. After that, he may continue to attempt to use additional psychic powers, succeeding on a D6 roll of 6. If he ever fails this roll, the Primarch may cast no other psychic abilities for the rest of the turn.

Warp Conduit: One of Tzeentch’s gifts to the sorcerer Magnus was an intimate connection to the power of the Warp. As such, it is easy for the Primarch to redirect any hostile Warp energy harmlessly into the infinite power pool from whence it came.

• Magnus’s Warp Conduit acts as if he has a Psychic Hood. Additionally, if a Psychic power is directed at Magnus or any unit that he has joined, the Primarch is more likely to defeat it. After it is determined whether or not the power was successfully cast, roll a D6. On a roll of 2 or more the power has no effect.

• Once per turn, at the start of Magnus’ movement phase, Magnus may choose to terminate any one Psychic power within 24” that is currently active. Minor Psychic Powers are automatically canceled and Major Psychic Powers are canceled on a roll of 4+ on a D6.

• Once per game, at the start of Magnus’ movement phase, instead of canceling one power, the Daemon Primarch may choose to cause a Warp Drain, removing all Warp or Psychic energy from the surrounding area. All Minor and Major Psychic powers within 24” are automatically removed from play, and no other Psychic or Psychic-like powers may be activated within 24” until the start of Magnus’ next movement phase. Any model with the Soulless special rule takes an automatic S6 hit. Units attempting to enter the field through Deep Strike or Summoning within the 24” range may not be brought onto the field if that was the only viable area (Icons, for instance). If attempted to deploy out of the range and they scatter into it, the unit is destroyed. All Ordinance targeted through or into the 24” radius area scatter twice the normal distance. Any unit that moves a random amount (2D6”, Difficult Terrain, etc.) moves at half speed. Wraithguard, all models with the Slow and Purposeful special rule, and every vehicle with the Daemonic Possession, Parasitic Possession, or Living Vehicle upgrades trapped within range of the Warp Drain may not move or fight back in close combat. Any model with psychic abilities must take a psychic test or suffer the Perils of the Warp. Magnus himself may not move for the entire duration of the turn, and may not strike back if attacked in close combat.

• At the beginning of Magnus’ movement phase in the turn following a Warp Drain, the Cyclopean Magnus and any friendly models within the 24” range may be removed from play. They count as destroyed, but opponents only receive half victory points. If any friendly models are removed, Magnus must accompany them, but not all friendly models must be removed or, indeed, any.

• For the purposes of the Warp Conduit rule, the category of Minor Psychic Powers is expanded to include Eldar Warlock powers. Major Psychic Powers will include all Tyranid Hive Mind powers, Ork Weirdboy & Waagh! Powers, Grey Knight Shrouding & Aegis, Force Weapons (still counts as a Power Weapon), Necron Pariah & Culexus Assassin Soulless, Psychic Abomination, Psyk-out Grenades, & Animus Speculum, any special abilities granted by a Daemon Weapon (still counts as a Power Weapon if it originally did), and all Invulnerable Saves.

All Seeing Eye: The key to Magnus’ power is his one, cyclopean eye. It is most definitely an Eye of Tzeentch, and may also cause the enemy to re-roll one successful die roll (armour save, to-hit, or to-wound roll) of Magnus’ choosing per turn. The results of the second roll must be accepted in every case.

Power Storm: This psychic power is used in the shooting phase instead of shooting a weapon, and it may not be attempted in a turn where Magnus uses any other Major Psychic Power. Magnus the Red calls down a rain of pure warp energy upon his foes, melting armour and mutating flesh. The Power Storm has the following profile: Range: 24” S6 AP1 Heavy 1 Large Blast.

Primarch: The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Tzeentch’s warriors. He is a Living Icon for the chaos god Tzeentch.


Perturabo

Perturabo was a mighty warrior with a keen tactical mind when the Emperor discovered him on Olympia and gave him charge of the Iron Warriors Space Marine legion. He led his troops on many successful campaigns finding victory with strategy and tactics if possible or with ruthless ferocity when deemed necessary. After squelching a rebellion on his home planet of Olympia through the use of excessive force and mindless bloodshed, the Iron Warriors knew they could never return to the Emperor’s light and rebelled alongside the Alpha Legion and Night Lords at the Istaan V massacre.

It was Perturabo that organized the siege of the Emperor’s palace on Terra. Only Horus’ impatience at the rate of progress caused the Warmaster to challenge the Emperor, as Perturabo insisted that the siege was well in-hand. Denied of his victory by Horus’ death, Perturabo took his Iron Warriors to Sebastus IV where they designed the perfect trap to foil their pursuers and to demoralize Rogal Dorn’s Imperial Fists. Although unable to engineer the death of the loyal Primarch at the Eternal Fortress, Perturabo was elevated to Daemonhood through the sacrifice of the gene seed from over four hundred murdered Space Marines.

Perturabo has taken the fortress-world Medrengard within the Eye of Terror and rules over it absolutely, paying attention to the slightest detail, ever watchful for Imperial spies or traitors within his ranks. He sits on a massive throne, as much machine as he is daemon, pouring over tactical displays and reports. His red eyes burn from deep within his archetypical helmet as billions of Obliterator nanites skitter over his armour, hardening it and preparing his body for the next inevitable campaign.

PERTURABO, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE IRON WARRIORS

Points 740
WS 7
BS 6
S 6/10
T 6
W 7
I 5
A 5
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Perturabo is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Iron Warriors. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Chaos Space Marine: Iron Warriors Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Perturabo is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

Wargear/Equipment: Perturabo has been rewarded by a host of chaos powers for his many nefarious deeds over the centuries. He carries Forgebreaker, and The Iron Cannon. His body bears the Obliteration and he brings the Warsmith’s Teleporter. He has the Siege Specialist, Tank Hunter, and Night Vision veteran skills, and the Daemonic Mastery ability. He uses the Like a Steel Trap, Prolonged Slaughter, and Legendary Paranoia special rules.

Daemon Primarch: Perturabo counts as a Daemon Prince, has the Mark of Chaos Undivided, and may only be taken in an Iron Warriors army. Perturabo and his retinue count as one HQ choice, although the second HQ choice may be a Chaos Lord.

SPECIAL RULES

Forgebreaker: Presented to the Primarch by the Warmaster Horus, Perturabo's hammer is a master-crafted Thunderhammer. After his elevation to Daemon Prince, Forgebreaker became a symbol of Pertuabo’s resolve, and makes all friendly models within 24” and Line of Sight of the Daemon Primarch Fearless.

Obliteration: The Primarch of the Iron Warriors has allowed himself to become infected with the Obliterator Virus in an effort to control the mutation of the disease and to serve as a carrier throughout his legion. His entire torso and a large portion of his left arm have been taken over by the warp-powered nanites, enabling him to manifest a vast variety of weapons and instruments.

• Perturabo has the "Body Weapons" and "Obliterator Weapons" special rules from Codex: Chaos Space Marines, with the exception that the Power Fist may act as a second close combat weapon.

• Perturabo's Obliteration also grants him a form of regeneration, allowing him to recover a lost wound at the end of his turn (provided he is still alive) on a D6 roll of 5+. Roll once per lost wound.

• The virus has burdened Perturabo with the Slow and Purposeful special rule.

• As a carrier, Perturabo can spread an air born version of the virus at nearby friendly units. Instead of shooting a weapon, the Daemon Primarch can cast Mass Mutation on any friendly unit within 18”. He automatically passes his psychic test. Remember that a model cannot have the same daemonic ability more than once. The Mass Mutation does not work on Obliterators, Iron or otherwise.

The Iron Cannon: The great siegemaster lost his left hand during a prolonged battle with an Eldar daemon-Avatar during the assault of the Crystal Towers of Daestreon. He returned to the battle lines a few short hours later having replaced his hand with a massive barreled weapon of his own forging and proceeded to bombard the beautiful alien city until it was dust beneath his feet. The daemon-Avatar was treated to a volley of fire from the Primarch and his chosen, and was destroyed before it could even close ranks. The Iron Cannon is a Battle Cannon with an integrated master-crafted Servo Arm which can re-roll repair rolls as well as its close combat attack. The Iron Cannon cannot be fired in any turn in which Perturabo or his unit moves.

Chosen of Perturabo: Perturabo may be accompanied into battle by his finest Iron Warriors. Although most were originally members of the First Company Terminators, they have all succumbed to their master's Obliterator Virus. The Daemon Primarch's retinue is made up of up to one Iron Obliterator per 1000 points of army value. (For a total of 150 points an Obliterator gains +1 wound, is a Monstrous Creature, and has its invulnerable save improved to a 4+, becoming an Iron Obliterator.) He and his retinue form a single unit, and no model may be singled-out for shooting purposes.

Like a Steel Trap: A master of strategy, Perturabo knows how to organize supply lines and reinforcements better than anyone. An army containing Perturabo may re-roll a single Reserves roll once per turn. If Perturabo himself is in Reserves, he may decide the turn in which he arrives, and doesn't need to announce until after all other Reserve rolls have been made.

Prolonged Slaughter: Perturabo has conditioned his marines to harden themselves against any long combat, growing more resolute the longer the melee continues. In any round of combat after the first, any friendly Iron Warriors unit may make a leadership test before the Morale test at the end of the assault phase. For every point they beat the leadership test by, they may add one to the total number of models on their side for the computation of outnumbering in assault. If the leadership test is failed, there is no effect. Once per game, Perturabo may decide to double this bonus for all friendly units on the battlefield, although he must declare his intention before any leadership test is made.

Warsmith’s Teleporter: The Warsmith has removed a teleportation mechanism from his battle barge and had it fastened to his demonically modified tactical dreadnought armour. On the battlefield, it allows him unsurpassed flexibility in movement.

• It enables him and his squad of Iron Obliterators to Deep Strike in any mission, regardless if the special rule is in use or not. Also, at the beginning of his turn, Perturabo may choose to use the teleporter to go back into Reserves. Remove the Primarch and his retinue from the table. They may Deep Strike onto the battlefield in any subsequent turn (effectively returning to Reserves and letting Perturabo dictate the turn in which they arrive).

• If losing a full turn to being in the warp is not the best tactical move, he can trigger a short ranged jump to increase his normal movement rate. When rolling for Slow and Purposeful movement, declare that he is using the teleporter and add both dice together instead of taking the highest. The total is the maximum number of inches that the Warsmith and his retinue may move in that phase. It may be used for regular movement and for assault moves (roll for each phase). As it is truly a short-ranged teleportation, the movement ignores Difficult Terrain but instead causes Dangerous Terrain tests when necessary.

• The device is malevolent, however, and the daemonic engines that power it exact a toll. If the result of the movement dice or Deep Strike scatter distance roll was a double, one Iron Obliterator is removed as a casualty. This will never injure the Daemon Primarch.

• The Warsmith’s Teleporter functions as a teleport homer.

• If not with his retinue, Perturabo may Hit and Run in close combat.

Legendary Paranoia: Famously distrustful and full of resentment, the Daemon Primarch does not lend his advice or assistance easily. In any game with multiple detachments, the term “friendly model” only applies to models in Perturabo’s own detachment, as any others (even if they are Iron Warriors) can’t be completely trusted. 


Lorgar

Found on Colchis by the Emperor and the Primarch Magnus the Red, Lorgar had already become the spiritual and political leader of the planet as much through his powerful oratory as through force of arms. He recognized the Emperor from his prophetic visions and immediately swore loyalty to the Imperium.

Under his command the Word Bearers Space Marine Legion became a force throughout the galaxy, instructing all conquered worlds in the worshipping of the Emperor through the building of temples and tributes. Lorgar was criticized by the Emperor and his fellow Primarchs for taking too long in the pacification of conquered planets, so he and his lieutenants turned instead to the chaos powers, beings grateful to have such worshippers. After the traitor Horus revealed his allegiance to the dark powers as well, the Word Bearers quickly joined the Warmaster’s side.

The Primarch Lorgar has been transformed into a hulking daemonic beast; a grey-skinned satyr, clad in an aura of everlasting fire and whose black armour hangs off of his body like dragon scales. Horns protrude from his bald head and pointed jaw, and his bent wings are kept folded near his body like a hooded cloak. The only human aspects that remain in the body of the Primarch are his piercing blue eyes and his masterful voice.

LORGAR, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE WORD BEARERS

Points 725
WS 6
BS 6
S 7
T 7
W 5
I 6
A 5
Ld 10
Save 2+/3+

Lorgar is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Word Bearers. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Lorgar is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

Wargear/Equipment: The gifts bestowed upon the Primarch at his ascension to Daemonhood are many and powerful. He is encircled with a Burning Aura, wields the Flaming Sword in one hand while holding the Grimoire Divine in the other. He has Bound Daemons tied to his material presence and may unleash Cleansing Fire or a Stirring Oratory upon his enemies. Lorgar has Daemonic Mastery and Counter Attack special abilities.

Daemon Primarch: Lorgar counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Chaos Undivided. As Primarch of the Word Bearers, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply, although normal army composition rules still do. All models must have the Mark of Chaos Undivided or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Lorgar is considered to be a Word Bearers army, with army composition benefits as described in the Books of Chaos. Up to half of the troop choices in Lorgar’s Daemon World army may be Traitor units from chosen from The Lost and the Damned army list. Lorgar and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Chaos Lords may be taken in Lorgar’s army.

SPECIAL RULES

Chosen of Lorgar: Lorgar may be accompanied into battle by up to one Chaos Lord per 1500 points of Daemon World army size. He and his retinue form a single unit, and no model may be singled-out for shooting purposes, even if they are not all Monstrous Creatures. No other HQ choices may be a Chaos Lord. If all members of the retinue have Daemonic Flight, they may Deep Strike as per the Primarch Wings special rule. All members of the retinue must have the Counter Attack ability in order for it to be usable. The Chaos Lords may choose equipment as if they are in a Chaos Space Marines: Word Bearers army although, obviously, Lorgar is the one mandatory Demagogue. (Lorgar does not have the Demagogue ability, the functions of which are more than made up by the Grimoire Divine and Stirring Oratory special rules.)

Bound Daemons: The Daemon Primarch counts as a Daemon Icon with a special unit of daemons bound to him. This unit is a Troop choice and is made up of 5 to 15 of any combination of lesser daemon types found in the Daemon Pack entry of the Daemon World army list. Due to his special relationship to all warp entities may include three Bloodletters, four Daemonettes, two Horrors, three Plaguebearers, and two random Undivided lesser daemons. One lesser daemon of any type may be upgraded to a Daemonic Champion, not counting as the one allowed in the rest of the army as per the Daemon World rules. See the Daemon Pack entry in the Daemon World army list for details.

Burning Aura: Lorgar is perpetually surrounded by a raging inferno, an aura of flames constantly burning his skin and warping his armour. While the Primarch can vary the intensity to some degree, it never goes away completely, and he often uses it as an allegory to the tradition of burning heretics. Either reward or punishment, the burning aura provides some significant benefits. It increases his Greater Daemonic Aura invulnerable save to a 3+ and makes him only wounded by Melta weapons on a 6+ at best. Flamers, Heavy Flamers, and Inferno Cannons cannot wound him at all. Any weapon with the “Get Hot!” special rule used within 18” of the Daemon Primarch automatically gets hot without regard to the to-hit die rolls.

The Grimoire Divine: This massive tome contains the “proper” rites of worship of all major and minor chaos powers, taken directly from the beasts’ wills and transcribed by Lorgar himself. The paper is a combination of reclaimed Inquisitional proclamations, Imperial scriptures, and pages from any document consecrated by the worshippers of the Emperor and the binding is made from Lorgar’s own flesh. It probably would not exist outside of the burning aura, as it is as much of a warp entity as any daemon in its own right. All friendly non-daemonic units within 24” of Lorgar are able to use the Iron Will special rule (including Lorgar himself). Once per game Lorgar may direct a single friendly unit to fail a close combat morale test and then to automatically be caught and destroyed in a Sweeping Advance even if the enemy would otherwise be unable to destroy the unit. This does not count as a Massacre result, and the victory points for destroying the unit are awarded to Lorgar’s side, as the Primarch casts the destroyed unit as martyrs amongst his followers.

The Flaming Sword: The Primarch’s gleaming adamantium sword was encased in righteous flame even before his embrace of the chaos gods, and now the flames serve as punctuation during his speeches. It is a Force Weapon, and any wounding hit kills Space Marine Chaplains, Priests, and any Imperial Psykers instantly. Imperial Psykers are any models in a Space Marine, Imperial Guard, or Inquisitional army that have psychic powers with the exception of Daemonhosts.

Cleansing Fire: The Daemon Primarch sends out a burst of flame which he uses to cleanse the unfaithful. Place the flame template such that at least part of it is within range and so it covers as many models in the target unit as possible. Roll to hit using Lorgar’s ballistic skill. If a hit is scored, all models at least partially under the template are automatically hit. If it misses, all models are hit on a 4+. Half range, for use with the Melta rule, is measured from the Daemon Primarch’s base, which may include only part of the template. All hits ignore both cover and Invulnerable Saves. The Cleansing Fire is a psychic power, and uses the following profile: Range: 24”, S6, AP4, Assault 1 Template, Melta, Pinning.

Stirring Oratory: Although a physically intimidating monster, Lorgar’s true power lies in his voice and charisma and in his ability to sow doubt in some while bolstering others. During any turn in which Lorgar does not move in the Movement Phase he may launch into a sermon during the Shooting Phase, booming his voice across the battlefield. All units on the battlefield must make a leadership test or fight with an Initiative of 1 and be affected by the Night Fight special rule until the start of Lorgar’s next Shooting Phase. Fearless units test at -2 to their leadership, as the very basis of their beliefs are challenged. The Stirring Oratory is not a psychic power, and may be used in the same turn as the Cleansing Fire and/or Lorgar launching an assault.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

by the way thanks for all the help guys you've been a great help. If you find any more info be sure to keep posting it.k:


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Bishop120 said:


> What give up one false emporer for four false gods??


Them sounds like fightin' words! 

I've seen "reports" that a part of Rogal Dorn is on the Imperial Fist's flag ship:laugh:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Heres what we know of the Loyal Space Marine Primarchs...

Rogal Dorn of the Imperial Fists:

As to Rogal Dorn's fate, it is known that he outlived many of the remaining Loyalist Primarchs. He fell in battle while attempting to head off a Chaos fleet heading towards Cadia, an attempt that proved successful. His actual fate is commonly thought to be unclear: the most recently published information states that the remains of Rogal Dorn were found, and his hands are the most prized relic of the chapter. However, this appears to contradict older material which states that his body was recovered and that Dorn's entire skeleton is now on Phalanx, though this is not necessarily the case - just because his hands were mentioned does not mean they were the only thing recovered. (According to the aforementioned book, Rogal Dorn's lifeless body was returned and his skeleton encased in amber upon the Phalanx but his fists have been traditionally freed of his body and remain some of the most valuable relics the Imperial Fists have in their possession.) It is the privilege of each Chapter Master of the Imperial Fists to inscribe his heraldry, as minutely as possible, on the bones of Rogal Dorn's hands. It is said that even though the signatures are so small a space marine can hardly read them, there is hardly any room left that is unmarked by a Chapter Master's sign.

Roboute Guilliman of the Ultramarines:

Roboute Guilliman continued to serve with the Ultramarines Chapter, leading them for a hundred years after the Second Founding. It was said that during those years, Guilliman led several incursions alongside his brother Primarchs against the remaining Chaos Space Marines. An unreliable source states that during one incursion, Guilliman faced Alpharius of the Alpha Legion and defeated him in single combat. The Ultramarines could not liberate the planet, as the Alpha Legion was adept at fighting independently, despite the (apparent) death of Alpharius; eventually the Ultramarines moved on. He was finally defeated by one of the traitor Primarchs, Fulgrim of the Emperor's Children, who had become a Daemon Prince of Slaanesh. Fatally poisoned by his one-time brother, Roboute was transported back to Macragge in a stasis field, and has remained entombed in the field for ten thousand years. Although physically impossible in a stasis field, it is believed that his wounds are healing, and one day he will awaken again.

Leman Russ of the Space Wolves:

Leman Russ was devastated by his inability to save the Emperor, and threw himself into a series of campaigns to stabilise the Imperium. During this time Roboute Guilliman, Primarch of the Ultramarines, was finalising the Codex Astartes, and made ready to incept the Second Founding. The old legions were to be divided into a series of smaller, more flexible formations known as chapters. At first the Space Wolves refused to comply with the order, and neither would Rogal Dorn of the Imperial Fists, or Vulkan of the Salamanders. With the threat of war between the new chapters and the old legions looming, however, eventually Russ, along with his brother primarchs, conceded to a few of Guilliman's demands, and allowed one chapter to be created from the old Space Wolves legion, the ill-fated Wolf Brothers chapter. One hundred and ninety-seven years after the Emperor ascended to the Golden Throne, Leman Russ vanished. He was last seen during the Feast of the Emperor's Ascension, where, it is said, Russ climbed onto the oak table on which he had first dueled the Emperor, to give a speech, but then inexplicably froze. After a long silence, where it appeared that he was overcome with a vision, Leman Russ fell to his knees, then turned and issued hushed instructions to his most trusted retainers. He announced to his loyal brothers that he was leaving, but would return "for the final battle, for the Wolftime." Russ vanished, taking all but one of his retinue with him. It is rumoured that they had made for the Eye of Terror to continue hunting down the traitorous Marines who had turned against the Emperor. A more fanciful tale claims that they ventured into the Eye of Terror to search for the Tree of Life, whose seed would revive the Emperor. For seven years, Russ's place was set at the banquet table, as his Legion eagerly awaited his return. It never came. The Wolf Lords of the Space Wolves elected the remaining member of Russ' retinue, Bjorn the Fell-Handed, as their leader, or Great Wolf. Bjorn decided that if Russ was not going to return, then his sons would seek him out, so beginning the first of many Great Hunts. These hunts have recovered many relics, including the Primarch’s suit of armour, but none have succeeded in finding their lost father. Whether or not the mighty Primarch still lives remains a mystery. In his honor, the Imperial Guard named its main battle tank after him. Just as its namesake did, the Leman Russ main battle tank defends the Imperium from its enemies with steadfast loyalty and courage. Because of this honor, the Space Wolves are given a number of the Exterminator pattern of this tank.

Ferrus Manus of the Iron Hands:

As Horus made the opening moves of his rebellion on Istvann III, Ferrus Manus's old friend Fulgrim of the Emperor's Children attempted to sway the Iron Hands' Primarch into joining the rebellion. The attempt failed and Fulgrim barely escaped with his life. Overcome with mind-numbing rage at such treachery, Ferrus and his warriors gratefully received Rogal Dorn's orders. Together with the Raven Guard and Salamanders legions, were to confront Horus and his lieutenants, and crush them utterly. A second wave, comprising the Night Lords, Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion and a contingent of Word Bearers, would follow them and support their attack. The Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamanders made a full combat drop on Istvann V and secured the dropsite, but at a heavy cost. Overwhelmed with rage, Ferrus Manus disregarded the counsel of Corax and Vulkan and hurled himself against the fleeing rebels, seeking to bring Fulgrim to personal combat. His veteran troops - comprising the majority of the legion's terminators and dreadnoughts - followed. Ferrus found Fulgrim, and the two former close friends duelled. It was then that Horus closed his trap. The Warmaster committed his reserves, and ordered the 'fleeing' troops to cease their feint and attack. Ferrus's force was outnumbered, cut off, and surrounded. Fulgrim defeated Ferrus in single combat but could not bring himself to slay his old friend. A daemon of Slaanesh within Fulgrim's weapon, that had been twisting his mind and perceptions, persuaded Fulgrim to decapitate Ferrus. In the following bloodbath the Iron Hands were massacred, the daemon possessed Fulgrim completely, and Ferrus's severed head was presented to Horus as a confirmation of Fulgrim's loyalty.

Corax of the Raven Guard:

The Raven Guard took part in the doomed assault on Istvaan V, the location of Horus's headquarters after he turned to Chaos. The Raven Guard, together with the Iron Hands and Salamanders, were decimated when the four Legions supporting the attack turned traitor, nearly destroying the Loyalists in the process. Corax returned to Deliverance with orders to rebuild his Legion as quickly as possible. Forced to sit back and watch as the Imperium teetered on the brink of collapse, Corax turned to tomes of ancient knowledge detailing the risky process of gene-seed zygote acceleration. Despite warnings of the terrible creatures that might be created, Corax ordered the Apothecaries of the Legion to begin the process. There are no records of the first results of the process, but rumours stated that the monstrosities created using these techniques were herded into battle by their brethren; barely one in ten able to even hold a bolter, let alone use it. Amongst these, there might have been one in a hundred with a stable enough genome to become an actual Space Marine. As the Horus Heresy built into a full galactic civil war, Corax and his Marines were slowly able to rebuild their Legion, playing what parts they could in the greater war. The Raven Guard's talent for small, covert operations behind enemy lines were able to partially offset their lack of resources and manpower, but it wasn't until nearly a century after the Heresy that the Legion was able to fight in meaningful numbers. Corax had rebuilt his Legion, but at a great cost. The dungeons below the Raven Guard's fortress monastery echoed with the howls of the deformed monsters created by his order. The Primarch agonised over what should be done with the bloodthirsty monsters. After much agonising, he finally decided that he should administer the Emperor's Peace to every single one of them, personally. He did so, praying for both their souls along with his. When Roboute Guilliman drafted the Codex Astartes, it was met by much resistance from many of the Space Marine Legions, but Corax was in support, allowing for the creation of the Black Guard, Revilers, and Raptors Chapters during the Second Founding. Following this, Corax is said to have locked himself away, praying for forgiveness from the Emperor for his transgressions. A year after he had locked himself away, Corax emerged, haggard and wild-eyed. He commandeered a shuttle and left Deliverance for the Eye of Terror, leaving only a single word as his valediction, "Nevermore...".

Jaghatai Khan of the White Scars:

Khan and Russ were said to be the best of brothers and when these two Primarchs joined forces they were unstoppable. Their legend grew with the events of the Horus Heresy, the White Scars fighting on hundreds of worlds against the traitorous forces of Chaos. It is known that much of the Legion, including its Primarch, was present during the siege of the Emperor’s Palace on Terra. Jaghatai fought alongside his brethren for another seventy years, eventually disappearing into a region of space known as the Maelstrom. He is believed to have been in pursuit of the Dark Eldar responsible for attacking his home world during the Great Crusade, and has not been seen since.

Vulkan of the Salamanders:

Little is known about the Salamanders' involvement during the Horus Heresy and the fate of their Primarch, Vulkan. Even the Black Library's Horus Heresy artbook series, which shed light on much of the heresy, mentions little of the Primarch. The entire legion, with Vulkan, was present as one of the three loyalist legions massacred by the traitors at the battle of Istvaan V, and Vulkan may have been slain during that conflict, but that would be highly unlikely. Others say that Vulkan mysteriously disappeared a thousand years after the Heresy. The Salamanders believe that Vulkan will return and lead the chapter in a grand crusade to destroy the forces of Chaos once and for all.

Sanguinius of the Blood Angles:

When the arrival of the Space Wolves, Dark Angels and Ultramarines Legions forced Horus to drop the shields protecting his battle barge, Sanguinius, Rogal Dorn of the Imperial Fists, and the Adeptus Custodes joined the Emperor in a teleport assault upon the vessel. The Chaos magicks protecting the ship scattered the Loyalists throughout the ship. Sanguinius was the first to make it onto the bridge of the battle barge, confronting the corrupted Warmaster. As Sanguinius possessed the ability of foresight, it seems almost certain that he knew he was going to his death. It remains unknown whether fatalism or loyalty brought Sanguinius aboard. The Blood Angels themselves have no doubt on the matter. The two Primarchs and former friends finally met on the command deck. Horus offered Sanguinius a position of power if he renounced his loyalty to the Emperor, and Sanguinius refused. Wounded and weary from his battles on Terra, Sanguinius was no match for Horus, then at the height of his daemonic power. In his limitless malice, Horus made sure that Sanguinius' death was the most painful and foul that the boundless evils in his service could administer. The Warmaster's psychic assault was so powerful it echoed down through the generations of Sanguinius's sons who are haunted by its echo within their souls to this day.

Lion 'El Johnson of the Dark Angels:

Games Workshop has in recent years restricted the information about the Dark Angels to emphasize the mystery surrounding the chapter. The fate of Lion El'Jonson had been purposefully left out of all texts since the early 1990s, and only re-emerged in the 2001 "Index Astartes" article published in White Dwarf Magazine. While the Inner Circle know of Luther's stasis cell, there is another chamber at the very heart of the Rock that is unknown to all but the Watchers in the Dark and the Emperor himself. This secret chamber contains the sleeping form of Lion 'El Jonson. Similarly, information regarding the Chaos Space Marines character Cypher, rumoured to be foremost of the Fallen, is kept vague to further fuel players' imaginations. The novel Angels of Darkness, written by Games Workshop staff member and codex writer Gav Thorpe, provides an alternative account of the events that split the Chapter, and the primarchs' influence over their space marines. Despite the layers of learning and civilisation 'El Jonson acquired in later life, the time he spent in the forest marked him permanently, and he remained a brooding, paranoid, and secretive man. Jonson's experience taught him that exposure invited predators, that darkness was as welcoming as it was dangerous. Intrigue, half-truths, and suspicion became second nature to each new Dark Angel. Jonson mistrusted the Terran Dark Angels above all others. While these men formed a minority within the chapter, Jonson spent by far more time leading them than the Caliban Dark Angels. Jonson also systematically removed control from each chapter commander and held his Legion's reigns tightly. Each chapter posted to a warzone was shadowed by a younger chapter in secret to report on its men to the primarch. As the Heresy erupted, the Dark Angels were operating on the Eastern Fringe. In the interim, warp storms cut Caliban off from reliable astrotelepathy, so that only garbled accounts of current events reached the planet. Some were true, some were half-true, some were outright fabrications. In their desperation, the elder Dark Angels tried to leave Caliban and confront Horus. They were prevented by their younger brethren in a battle that grounded the marines' vessels and despoiled Caliban. When the Lion returned, his fleet was fired on for fear that he had sided with Horus, and that the victors' version of the uprising had already damned them in Jonson's eyes. Jonson immediately ordered a full-scale bombardment, and the destruction of Caliban soon followed. The canonicity of the novel is hotly debated. Although the Fallen character (Astelan) is a first hand witness to events, it is unclear which of his claims are true, which are deliberate misinformation, and which are bias. The author, Gav Thorpe, has stated in an interview on Dysartes that the book is not an objective look at the events on Caliban, but a character study of one of the "Fallen".


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

@ Gore Hunter
What's the original source of the chaos primarch stats?
WD?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

dunno I just found their PDF document on the internet I think they are Legit The Guy who made them does work for GW but I hope other people will have better luck in finding out if they are Legit.
http://www.tralfazsolutions.com/DaemonWorld/DaemonPrimarchs.pdf


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

another question who is the Black Templars Primarch?


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> another question who is the Black Templars Primarch?


Rogal Dorn


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

He's Imperial Fists


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

It's kinda unfair that the CSMs still have Primarchs (and get there own rules) but the Imperium get's jack all. There should be rules for The Emperor. On another note, I have a thought (just a thought) that maybe the Horus that was killed by the Emperor was just a clone and that Horus had planned it all along and that someday when the Imperium is at it's Weakest point he will return.....


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I am still trying to find out if these rules are Legit All I know is they were definately released by GW


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The look like they came from GW but they didnt. I could make up the pdf that you got your source from. GW never put out rules for any of the primarchs and any rules you find are all from fans. I cant remeber the website but I know there is a group out there whos doing a Warhammer 30K which has all the Primarchs and the Emporer.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Matthew Plonski does Work for GW


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> He's Imperial Fists


The Templars and Crimson Fists are secondary chapters of the Imperial Fists and thus get there gene seed from Dorn.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh right Thanks for your help guy.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I work for the US Air Force but that doesnt meen what I put out is to be considered from the US AF. Theres a diffrence between what you do in the official role of your job and what you put out personally.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah I suppose so still they are very detailed rules. I just thought these might be the Primarch rules that were rumoured to have been released by GW
(this is'nt a way of closing the thread by all means keep adding stuff to it)


----------



## Captain Kill (Mar 30, 2009)

*the emperor protects*

The emperor is mighty: let his might be known to the universe. Those i cannot crush with words i shall crush with imperial tanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Bishop120 said:


> Thier all alive and have ascended to Daemonhood.


no longer being fully mortal the concept of 'alive' or 'dead' is fairly meaningless to them. they are the equivallent of both in the games background.



Bishop120 said:


> GW never put out rules for any of the primarchs and any rules you find are all from fans.


do you mean aside form the Datasheet for Angron that they released in WD in an Libre Apocalypse that was about Armageddon?


----------

